# Co-sleeping friendly cribs



## denielleprose (Oct 2, 2011)

I am in the process of crib shopping, and it is a bit stressful. I would like to start with a co-sleeping situation. I have a small bed and would prefer to have a crib co-sleeper, but I have my doubts about the comfort and stability of the Arms Reach co-sleeper. So, I am thinking of a convertible crib, with the side rail down. I see pictures online, but no brands posted. I would love to hear success stories, and brand recommendations, I anyone has them.

Thank you!!


----------



## Sweetserene (Nov 4, 2011)

I own an Arms Reach Co-sleeper, and I really like it. DS is 5 months old, and for the first 4 months he shared our bed, but now he primarily uses the co-sleeper. It's not flimsy at all, and although it is portable, I've never taken it apart since putting it together. There's a long cord with a plastic stopper (?) that attaches to the main bed, so that the co-sleeper doesn't shift away from the bed. Now that we're more established in a sleep routine and with breastfeeding, I'm finding it's the perfect place for him at night. He's an active sleeper, so it just wasn't working for us to have him in the same bed anymore. But he still is right next to me (practically) when he sleeps, and it's super easy to nurse at night and then just move him back to the co-sleeper. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Kobaby (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend made his own version of this:



http://comfortfirst.com/p-32753-baby-bunk-solid-maple-infant-sleeper-converts-into-a-toddler-bench.aspx

I was very impressed!


----------



## Kobaby (Mar 28, 2011)

And this is what we had until we felt safe enough to have DS in bed with us full time:



http://comfortfirst.com/p-32754-baby-delight-snuggle-nest-portable-infant-sleeper.aspx


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

I just got this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LKS0HA/ref=ox_ya_os_product

for my 5 wk old baby until he is older for me to feel comfertable with him in our bed without it.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

We have this crib and it worked out really well side-carred (like Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper) and also as a fully functional crib. We plan to side-car it when baby #2 arrives as well. I like that it is one purchase with multiple possible uses (can also be used as a toddler bed), and it gave us and ds our own sleep spaces while still having him next to me.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

We had a snuggle nest with DS. In a Queen size bed it was a bit of a pain. This time we wanted to have baby out of the bed, so we have been planning on sidecarring a crib, but once I put the crib in the bedroom (not yet sidecarred), I realized that it was going to be very difficult to get in and out of the bed with that hunk of a thing attached to it. I'm only 5'3", so I have a hard enough time lol

So, I converted a Jenny Lind changing table to a cosleeper. It's much smaller than a crib, but we only plan to use it for the first 6 months. You can see a picture and a description of how I converted it here: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1342195/co-sleeping-options#post_16862389


----------

